# Contest: 3 Free SM's being given away!!!



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Rules:
1. Open to any member
*2. Must have at least 100 posts in the Laker forum from 8/15 to first game of the new season. That is you have to make at least 100 posts between now and the first game of the season. * (This rule may change but for now start to post! We will see how this turns out, I may lower the post count.)
3. No post pad to get you post count to over 100 during this time.
*4. Post in this thread if you want to be in the contest*
5. Posters who have met the 100 post count from now to the first game of the season will be entered into a drawing, the winner will receive a free SM for a year.
6. If no posters met the requirement then, another plan will be devised to pick a winner. Which will be announced later.
7. So start posting today and will a free SM!!!

Thanks to Weasel for the help.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Free SM Contest*

What the hell is an SM??


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Free SM Contest*

I'm in


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Free SM Contest*



CubanLaker said:


> What the hell is an SM??


Supporting membership.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Is this only meant for laker fans? If it is open to all im in. And does this count as my 1 of my posts? Finally how will u know how many posts ive had in the lakers forum, how will u keep count?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Open to ALL . I will keep track. And no This does not count.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*



Unique said:


> Open to ALL . I will keep track. And no This does not count.


Alrite cool.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

I guess I'll join in.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

i am intrigued, thus would like to particpate.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Alright, I usually post here and there, this'll just give me a good reason to post


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Oh Ok cool.. Im in . And how do we keep count again??


Edit: NM.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

I'm in.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Can people who are already SM's participate Unique?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

WHat does a supporting member have to do?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

I'm in...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

If you want, I can get them the SM


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Im in!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Good news people. 3 supporting memberships will be given out! So that means you guys have a better chance of winning!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

Now I won in the Kings forum in a free sm, and they wouldn't give me my reward because I was already a sm!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*



Unique said:


> Good news people. 3 supporting memberships will be given out! So that means you guys have a better chance of winning!



I betta win


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*



qross1fan said:


> I betta win



Keep on posting


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*

In it to win it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ill hop in


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmm...I'm posting alot right now in this forum..making this forum my 2nd home forum...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

im in like flynn


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Does posting in the lakers off topic forum count towards the 100 posts?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Does posting in the lakers off topic forum count towards the 100 posts?


I think no...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Does posting in the lakers off topic forum count towards the 100 posts?


Lets try to keep it in the main forum.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Unique said:


> Lets try to keep it in the main forum.


ok, just asking.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Unique, im taking myself out of the contest just because i wont make 100 posts and i might as well make this easier on you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Unique, im taking myself out of the contest just because i wont make 100 posts and i might as well make this easier on you.


No worries but with 3 sm's being giving away you'd have a pretty good shot at it. Try to stop by here when you got some time.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

When will this contest end?

Edit: sorry, I haven't read the first post.....I think I have a chance to win this one...I post here very often now... :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Count me in.:biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

How will we know if we past the 100 post mark or how many posts needed to get there? Can u tell me how many i posted so far?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If you guys are having trouble finding places to post I recommend *Lakers Survivor.*


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I think I almost reach the 100 post mark...I'm around 50 I think... :biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Keep up the posting guys!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Can current SM's do this too?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> Keep up the posting guys!



hmmm...I'm nearing to it...I think i'm in the 70 mark...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how many posts i did on this board? Its prob not much, but i want to see, so i have an idea of where im at.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Does anyone know how many posts i did on this board? Its prob not much, but i want to see, so i have an idea of where im at.


who am i Einstein? Do a search and count yourself.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

i want in


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> who am i Einstein? Do a search and count yourself.


Yea, but i thought the person in charge is gonna keep track so they know who made the requirements. Cuz then people can just lie .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

im in  seriously!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

When will this end? I gotta keep track of my posts...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> When will this end? I gotta keep track of my posts...


hmmm...I think I have a chance to win!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> Rules:
> 1. Open to any member
> *2. Must have at least 100 posts in the Laker forum from 8/15 to first game of the new season. That is you have to make at least 100 posts between now and the first game of the season. * (This rule may change but for now start to post! We will see how this turns out, I may lower the post count.)
> 3. No post pad to get you post count to over 100 during this time.
> ...



its very near!!! I hope I win this one...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I think you got a pretty good shot ravor cause its only me, you and maybe one or two other guys who have a legit chance of winning.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Pnack said:


> I think you got a pretty good shot ravor cause its only me, you and maybe one or two other guys who have a legit chance of winning.


everyone has the same chance, isnt being randomley drawn?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> everyone has the same chance, isnt being randomley drawn?


It is not being randomly drawn..you have to meet the post requirement to win...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

but lets say a bunch of ppl reach 100 posts, then wat?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> but lets say a bunch of ppl reach 100 posts, then wat?


I think to the 3 who reach it first...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

No it doesnt matter who reached 100 first. But I'm saying I think it's only the three of us who have reached, any maybe a couple more.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I think i met the requirement or is very very near to.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Its almost time guys, Keep it up!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> Its almost time guys, Keep it up!


May I know what is my post count?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

whos keeping track?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Is it time already? :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> Is it time already? :biggrin:


Why don't you read the rules instead of asking stupid questions?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Couple weeks left guys keep it up!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

ravor44 said:


> May I know what is my post count?


140

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?searchid=202829&pp=25&page=6


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh i'd join.. does it count from now to opening day, or the date that the OP to opening?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> 140
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?searchid=202829&pp=25&page=6


Am I the one leading? :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Unique said:


> Rules:
> 1. Open to any member
> *2. Must have at least 100 posts in the Laker forum from 8/15 to first game of the new season. That is you have to make at least 100 posts between now and the first game of the season. *(This rule may change but for now start to post! We will see how this turns out, I may lower the post count.)
> 3. No post pad to get you post count to over 100 during this time.
> ...


All Man. If I wasn't a supporting Member already I would have won. I posted over 100 during the game threads and about 250 since 8/15:biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

May i know my post count too?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> Rules:
> 1. Open to any member
> *2. Must have at least 100 posts in the Laker forum from 8/15 to first game of the new season. That is you have to make at least 100 posts between now and the first game of the season. * (This rule may change but for now start to post! We will see how this turns out, I may lower the post count.)
> 3. No post pad to get you post count to over 100 during this time.
> ...


Well...the first game of the season is near! :banana:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Hell yeah! I hope I win...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pnack said:


> Hell yeah! I hope I win...


We got bigger chance of winning because its 3 SMs..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

2 days left guys!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Seems like it's been forever! Lol


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pnack said:


> Seems like it's been forever! Lol


ONE DAY TO GO! :banana: Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well...this is the day! :banana:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

We will proably have to wait until tomorrow, since everyone is watching the game right now lol.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Pnack said:


> We will proably have to wait until tomorrow, since everyone is watching the game right now lol.


Lakers look pretty strong...Farmar is the MAN! :banana:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess today, we find out who wins. I hope its me. Good luck u guys. :gopray:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

So when will we know the winners?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i dunno, but im hoping to get one of em


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I needa tally everything up. :wink:

I'll let you know by today or tomm.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Unique said:


> I needa tally everything up. :wink:
> 
> I'll let you know by today or tomm.


cool, i cant wait


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

:whoknows::whoknows:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Free Supporting Membership Contest*



Steez said:


> If you want, I can get them the SM



I am waiting. Ill keep my word.
Ill purchase 1 SM for one of the winners.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> I needa tally everything up. :wink:
> 
> I'll let you know by today or tomm.



I hope I win...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Im hope i win also, but when do we find out? The suspence is killing me.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> The suspence is killing me.


Your telling me!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm still waiting and posting! :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry guys im having some computer trouble (damn you linux!) ..I need to have a couple talks with Steez and Ghiman too. So give me couple days to have the winners SM's already paid.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Unique said:


> Sorry guys im having some computer trouble (damn you linux!) ..I need to have a couple talks with Steez and Ghiman too. So give me couple days to have the winners SM's already paid.


so who are the winners? :biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Is it me? :gopray:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

bump bump


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

you can't bump a sticky...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Pnack said:


> you can't bump a sticky...


thats what she said.

bump!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

^terrible


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmmm...I'm waiting and hoping!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

run up in your spot like cj from san andreas!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The winners are


Pnack

KiddFan4eva5

ravor44

congrats.

The SM's will be activated in a couple days.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Unique said:


> The winners are
> 
> 
> Pnack
> ...


Boooooo.

Just curious, but how did the drawing go? I saw someone mentioned something about having the most posts, but that negates the fact that it was supposed to be a random drawing.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> Boooooo.
> 
> Just curious, but how did the drawing go? I saw someone mentioned something about having the most posts, but that negates the fact that it was supposed to be a random drawing.


anyone who entered the contest and met the qualifications of 100 post or more.


good ol pik outta of a hat.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow I actually had some luck!

tough luck DaBruins, I would be pissed too. thanx for posting tho :clap:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah! and Thanks! :banana:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ty so much...I appreciate it a whole lot. Im still gonna post here in the lakers forum because its a great forum just to letcha know. Wow i cant believe i won.. thanks. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: Congrats to the other winners also.


P.S. Not to be rude, but when is it official that im a sm ( i just want to put a custom avatar thats why)


----------

